# First Buck!!



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Haha aww congrats to him, LOL! :lol: Good for him for staying on too.


----------



## barefoothooves (Sep 6, 2007)

Good for him! Gotta love a guy that doesn' t give up!

First time my hubby came off a horse was on a public trail ride, apparently the horse decided that hubby was a push over and pitched him off in front of everyone. LOL I was proud he got back on.


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

barefoothooves said:


> Good for him! Gotta love a guy that doesn' t give up!
> 
> First time my hubby came off a horse was on a public trail ride, apparently the horse decided that hubby was a push over and pitched him off in front of everyone. LOL I was proud he got back on.


Oh yeah I agree, and it was also one of those SERIOUS bucks!

Wow, bucked off at a trail ride in front of other people must
be embarrassing, takes a real man to get back on though! :wink:


----------



## barefoothooves (Sep 6, 2007)

Small_Town_Girl said:


> barefoothooves said:
> 
> 
> > Good for him! Gotta love a guy that doesn' t give up!
> ...


Yeah, but he didn't want to walk back to the trailer, either. There's male pride, ya know? LOL That night he still had sand in his socks and his chest hair. :lol:


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

barefoothooves said:


> Small_Town_Girl said:
> 
> 
> > barefoothooves said:
> ...


Yeah that male pride gets in the way! :roll: :lol:


----------



## Barbarosa (May 19, 2008)

You gals always picking on the us..  My last fall was a few years ago before we got the mountain girls.. We were riding the pasture north of the house singing "Sweet Baby James" when a covy of about 30 evil, killer, phyco quail decided they didnt like my singing.. When the quail got up, the horses went to the side and Maureen and I went to the ground.. Yes In stero.. :shock: Inventing the new riding discipline of sincronised falling  ...the horses only bolted a few yards then stopped and looked at us laying on our backs in the tall grass, the horses then held up sign cards showing a perfect 10.. The only buck I have ever gotten from my Rocky was when I first started to take her from a fast rack to a lope. It wasnt much of a buck more of a hitch in her gettyup as if to say it's about time now let me show you what I can do!


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

^ ^ ^ ^ hehe, sincronised falling. :lol:


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Good for him most people won't even keep riding after going thru that :lol:


----------



## mlle_beau (Jul 26, 2008)

Congratulations to him! I had my first buck about a week ago and I ended up with a mouthful of dirt and a nasty bruise! :?


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

mlle_beau said:


> Congratulations to him! I had my first buck about a week ago and I ended up with a mouthful of dirt and a nasty bruise! :?


Thanks! OUCh..poor you, lol!


----------



## mlle_beau (Jul 26, 2008)

Lol it's alright! I was on a pony so at least I didn't have far to fall! I can deal with bruises and bruised pride, so long as I don't break anything I'm good. :lol:


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

* slappin knee* Sweet Baby James!! :lol: Too darn funny!

Glad to hear your honey handled it well!!!


----------

